

Rails framework upgrades with git-bisect - bradgessler
http://brad.posterous.com/rails-framework-upgrades-with-git-bisect

======
fragmede
If you're handy with shell scripts, you can do:

    
    
      git bisect run my_script
    

my_script should return 1 if tests failed, or 0 if they passed. Git will then
go off and find the commit that broke things.

~~~
nikron
That's pretty cool; I always wondered how to use git bisect.

~~~
mtkd
2 years in to using Git and I'm still learning workflow stepchanges every
week.

Scott Chacon touched on this in his SOR talk I think. There will be a vid up
for it soon I think.

------
ealdwulf
If anyone needs to bisect an intermittent bug, I have written a bayesian
version of git bisect. It can be found at:
<http://github.com/Ealdwulf/bbchop/tree/master>

------
jballanc
I can personally vouch for the awesomeness of 'git bisect', especially when
combined with 'git rebase' to reconstruct trees minus troublesome commits.

Like many tools, I think git bisect's advantage comes from reducing the amount
of thinking that you need to do to accomplish a task. Before git bisect I'd
often stare at pieces of broken code or poke around in a debugger for hours on
end. Now, ~1 hr or so with git bisect and friends, and the job is done...and I
get to spend brain cycles thinking about something else.

------
tlrobinson
The coolest part of git bisect is the run option:
<http://tlrobinson.net/blog/2008/10/01/git-bisect-run/>

If you can write a shell script that returns 0 when the test passes and 1 when
it doesn't, git bisect run will do the tedious part for you.

------
sant0sk1
My brain just gitsploded. More like this, please.

